# Older HDTV, no ATSC tuner



## srwight (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just acquired (free!) a Samsung 47" rear projection TV (Samsung HCL4715W, to be precise). I'm currently working to fix the convergence issue that led to these folks giving the TV away, but that's not my question.

Assuming I get it to work, I'd like to use it to watch terrestrial broadcasts. But the TV is too old to have an ATSC tuner OR an HDMI port.

I have searched Google, Amazon, and Newegg for Tuner Boxes with RCA component output, but I have come up dry. Can anyone here give me some guidance as to where to look?

I apologize if this has come up before. I ran several searches, but I wasn't sure what keywords to search, and I came up dry.

Thanks!

srwight


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First item in my Google search: Amazon.com: Kworld HDmi Dvi VGA Qam/atsc External Digital Tv Tuner Box Hdtv: Electronics


----------



## srwight (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogg said:


> First item in my Google search: Amazon.com: Kworld HDmi Dvi VGA Qam/atsc External Digital Tv Tuner Box Hdtv: Electronics


I remember seeing this exact thing, and yet for some reason I thought it was for a computer, not a TV. I also did not see that it had YPbPr outputs.

Thank you, and sorry about bothering the fora!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem. I almost skipped over it as the description didn't match what I was looking for, but I checked the images for verification.


----------

